# Portland, OR Cycle community



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

It doesn't appear too many people look at / post in this forum, but I figured I'd give it a shot. 

I've heard it said that P-town is a great cycle haven, and I'm a recent imigrant from the depths of Suburbia, and likewise a recent convert to the great world of self-powered two-wheeling. 

I don't have a lot of -- check that, any -- friends who ride, so I figured I'd give a shout out to anyone who might be around. 

Anyone know of any good places to meet up with fellow cyclists? Any good 'clubs' in the area that would enjoy the company of a serious novice? Any hardcore cyclists wanna consume some of our town's famous brews, percolated or fermented, and talk shop?

Your Humble Narrator is a twenty-something college guy who's into riding for fun, transportation, fitness, and a whole lot of fun. As you might've noticed in other threads, it's so much fun now I'm having all these dreams of seriously training and racing, but that's a ways down the line.


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

*Great Resources in Portland*

Great cycling community- Bicycle Transportation Alliance, Community Cycling Center, River City and Bike Gallery shops. Postings at the shops about group rides (also check out Portland Wheelmen online), fun community rides like the Bridge Pedal in the summer. Great bike maps and ride booklets available detailing bike friendly streets, bike lanes, dedicated bike paths, etc. Favorite rides: West Hills, Sauvie Island, East Bank Esplanade- keep on riding!!!

Mark


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

cascadebiker said:


> Great cycling community- Bicycle Transportation Alliance, Community Cycling Center, River City and Bike Gallery shops. Postings at the shops about group rides (also check out Portland Wheelmen online), fun community rides like the Bridge Pedal in the summer. Great bike maps and ride booklets available detailing bike friendly streets, bike lanes, dedicated bike paths, etc. Favorite rides: West Hills, Sauvie Island, East Bank Esplanade- keep on riding!!!
> -Mark


Here are some links to info Mark cited. The one other detail is that all cyclists here are named Mark.
-Mark

www.bta4bikes.org
www.pwtc.com
www.cycleoregon.com
http://www.obra.org/


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Hah, thanks. 

-- Mark. (er. not mark. but I could be. especially if I got to have a Vanilla bike.)


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

whoa just saw this post.

You mentioned you were a college student, check out your local Student Involvement office to see if your school has a cycling club/team/organization.

I think it's interesting that despite an active cycling community here in the Northwest, there wasn't enough activity to sustain the Northwest only board. Where is everyone? I mean I love to ride in the rain as much as the next guy but eventually you gotta come in and sit in front of the computer


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah I was shocked that there was no "NORTHWEST" forum, considering that Ptown is supposed to be uber-bike-friendly... and I see TONS of bikes around here. Maybe all the hipster kids are too cool to join us on geeky forums, I dunno...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

asterisk said:


> whoa just saw this post.
> I think it's interesting that despite an active cycling community here in the Northwest, there wasn't enough activity to sustain the Northwest only board. Where is everyone? I mean I love to ride in the rain as much as the next guy but eventually you gotta come in and sit in front of the computer


I live in Albany these days but have lived in Portland off and on for 30 years at different times. There are lots of riders but obviously, not all post in roadbikereview. 

There is also a difference between all the different slices of riders from messengers to racers to tourists to fitness cycling, mtb etc. Very different lifestyles as well.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

wasfast said:


> There are lots of riders but obviously, not all post in roadbikereview.


True but I would have thought there would be an active northwest online community somwhere. At any rate you're right, just doing my usual loop from Corvallis to Tangent and up north past Albany I pass a couple riders every other day.


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

*PDX Ride Route Suggestions*

Given that there are at least a good handful of PDX bikers who visit this forum, does anyone have any fun local route suggestions that don't involve a drive out of town first? I love biking up the Sandy river and also around rural Clark county outside Vancouver, but I usually drive out to those destinations first. I need some new suggestions for routes that incorporate the East Bank Esplanade or other bike-friendly streets that don't involve much interaction with traffic or industry.

Thanks!


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

cascadebiker said:


> Given that there are at least a good handful of PDX bikers who visit this forum, does anyone have any fun local route suggestions that don't involve a drive out of town first? I love biking up the Sandy river and also around rural Clark county outside Vancouver, but I usually drive out to those destinations first. I need some new suggestions for routes that incorporate the East Bank Esplanade or other bike-friendly streets that don't involve much interaction with traffic or industry.
> 
> Thanks!


Check out Rubber to the Road, 1 & 2. 1 is for the shorter rides, 2 has rides up to a century. Just off the bat I can think of a few in the 70-100 miles range that can be done from my doorstep in inner North East. To whit, Bridge of the Gods century, Vernonia century+, Phil's Skyline Loop, West Linn Loop, Pygmy Goat, Two Ferry, Little Switzerland, Hogsback Loop and Torture 10,000.

I would guess that with a little work I could come up with 2,000 miles of great riding from my doorstep, with less than 5% of any given ride on gnarly roads like 99 (E or W).

Best,
Gordon


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

I suspect that most people are actually out doing things worth doing. Given the social scene in Portland, fewer people consider the computer I viable form of social contact.
That said, anyone up for a pint & bite at the Lucky Lab tomorrow night? I haven't been in there since TdF, and I was living in NW then! Now that I live in NE, I have no excuse.

Gordon


----------

